# Installation "PHP-Binary-Problem"



## hansen (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo @all.

Eigentlich nicht schön, dass mein erster Eintrag gleich ein Problem enthält, ist aber leider nicht zu ändern.

Da es ja offensichtlich mehrere Fehler gibt, welche die "PHP-Binary-Fehlermeldung" ausgeben hab ich was, was ich noch nirgendwo anders gefunden habe.
Der erste Fehler den er mir ausgibt lautet:



> cc1: Fehler: nicht erkannte Kommandozeilenoption >>-m486<<


Hat jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag?

Edit: Hab vergessen: System ist ein Fedora 9, Installation laut "Perfect-Server-Anleitung".

Gruß
hansen


----------



## Till (19. Juni 2008)

Poste bitte mal die Zeilen um den Fehler drum rum. Welcher Prozessor ist in dem Server, ein 486er?


----------



## hansen (19. Juni 2008)

Das System läuft in einer Vmware auf einem Core2Duo.

Das drumherum:



> gcc -I. -I.. -I../include DOPENSSL_THREADS -D REENTRANT -DDSO_DLFCN DHAVE_DLFCN_H -DOPENSSL_NO_KRB5 -DL_ENDIAN -DTERMIO -O3 -fomit_frame_pointer -m486 -Wall -DSHA1_ASM -DMD5_ASM -DRMD160_ASM   -c  -o cryptlib.o cryptlib.c
> cc1: Fehler: nicht erkannte Kommandozeilenoption >>-m486<<
> make[1]: ***[cryptlib.o] Fehler 1
> make[1]:_ leaving directory '/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/openssl-0.9.7m/crypto'
> ...


...hoffe ich hab mich nicht vertippt.


----------



## Alexander (21. Juli 2008)

*Installation*

Hallo das selbe Problem habe ich auch

Fedora Core 9 auf einem AMD. Installtion nach Perfect Linux mit ISPConfig


```
checking for 8-bit clean memcmp... yes
checking for mcrypt support... no
checking for mhash support... no
checking whether to include mime_magic support... no
checking for MING support... no
checking for mSQL support... no
checking for MSSQL support via FreeTDS... no
checking for MySQL support... yes
checking for specified location of the MySQL UNIX socket... no
checking for MySQL UNIX socket location... no
configure: error: Cannot find MySQL header files under /usr.
Note that the MySQL client library is not bundled anymore!
ERROR: Could not configure PHP
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r â?zbinaries/aps.tar.gzâ?o nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r â?zbinaries/spamassassin.tar.gzâ?o nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r â?zbinaries/uudeview.tar.gzâ?o nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r â?zbinaries/clamav.tar.gzâ?o nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r â?zbinaries/cronologâ?o nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r â?zbinaries/cronosplitâ?o nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r â?zbinaries/ispconfig_tcpserverâ?o nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r â?zbinaries/zipâ?o nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r â?zbinaries/unzipâ?o nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausfÃ¼hren: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r â?zspamassassinâ?o nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausfÃ¼hren: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r â?zuudeviewâ?o nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausfÃ¼hren: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r â?zclamavâ?o nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: aps.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausfÃ¼hren: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
./setup2: line 888: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
[root@mrburnz77 install_ispconfig]# php -v
PHP 5.2.6 (cli) (built: May  8 2008 10:23:54)
Copyright (c) 1997-2008 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.2.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2008 Zend Technologies
    with eAccelerator v0.9.5.2, Copyright (c) 2004-2006 eAccelerator, by eAccelerator
```


----------



## Till (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo Alexander,

Du hast ein anderes Problem alshansen, da Deine Fehlermeldung auch eine andere ist:



> configure: error: Cannot find MySQL header files under /usr.
> Note that the MySQL client library is not bundled anymore!
> ERROR: Could not configure PHP


Bei Dir fehlen also die mysql client development libraries. Installier sie bitte wir e im Tutorial beschrieben mit:

yum install mysql-devel


----------



## Alexander (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo Till,

ja das hab geholfen nur leider hab ich bei der Installation den Port 81 gefählt will aber das, das Control Panel auf port 8080 ohne SSL reagiert ist das möglich.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Till (22. Juli 2008)

Der Port bei ISPConfig 2 kann nicht während der Installation ausgewählt werden. Wenn Du ihn ändern möchtest, musst Du es manuell in der datei /root/ispconfig/httpd/conf/httpd.conf sowie /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php machen.


----------



## sascha0512 (31. Juli 2008)

hab fast denn gleichen fehler weiß aber nicht wie ich denn weg bekomme 


```
checking whether to include gcov symbols... no
checking whether to include debugging symbols... no
checking layout of installed files... PHP
checking path to configuration file... /root/ispconfig/php
checking where to scan for configuration files...
checking whether to enable safe mode by default... no
checking for safe mode exec dir... /usr/local/php/bin
checking whether to enable PHP's own SIGCHLD handler... no
checking whether to enable magic quotes by default... no
checking whether to explicitly link against libgcc... no
checking whether to enable short tags by default... yes
checking whether to enable dmalloc... no
checking whether to enable IPv6 support... yes
checking how big to make fd sets... using system default
Configuring extensions
checking whether to enable LIBXML support... no
checking libxml2 install dir... no
checking for OpenSSL support... yes
checking for Kerberos support... no
checking for DSA_get_default_method in -lssl... no
checking for pkg-config... no
configure: error: Cannot find OpenSSL's <evp.h>
ERROR: Could not configure PHP
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/aps.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/uudeview.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/clamav.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronolog': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronosplit': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/zip': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/unzip': No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `spamassassin': No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `uudeview': No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `clamav': No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
./setup2: line 888: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
```
hier ist die phpinfo 
http://sascha0512.de

kann mir einer weiter helfen 

hab suse 11 drauf


----------



## Till (1. Aug. 2008)

Überprüfr bitte, dassDu alles wie hier beschrieben installiert hast:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-opensuse11


----------

